# Any San Juan 28 owners?



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

We're going to go look at a 1979 San Juan 28, I found lots of technical info on the boat (San Juan 28 website) but I would love some feedback from folks that own one or have sailed one of these boats. We're new to sailing and this would be our first boat, although I did have a Super Snark for several years When I lived in Florida before the jetskiers drove me off the intercoastal.  Loved that little coleman cooler with a sail, even had a real sail made for it to replace the thin nylon one that came with it. 
We are also looking at a Newport 28, but the San Juan has a bit more gear and is less money. All opinions welcome.
Thanks!!!
Juli and Bill


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Along with a bit faster and roomier - IMHO too! We looked at them, probably 1st on the list until we found our Jeanneau. Lots of them around the sound being as they were made in Kent or Renton or somewhere down that way originally. A good basic boat for this area, ie sailing in teh sound, san juans etc. 

Marty


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Marty, that's one for the SJ. 
the other factor is the SJ has a yanmar and the Newport has a universal. Sounds like the Yanmar might be a bit beefier. So many boats! Helps to get some personal feedback. Thanks again.
Juli


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

"IF" speed is a thing you want, go to
http://www.ussailing.org/phrf/Tool_%20HI_LO_AVG%20Report.pdf
This is a hi-ave-low phrf rating for boats in the US. While PHRF is NOT the end all be all of speed for boats, it will give you a general prediciton. Hence for the two you mentioned, then this Jeanneau for sale in Belleingham, similar to mine but a bit smaller

Jeanneau 201 - 222 - 213
Newport 186 - 198 - 192
San Juan 174 - 191 - 180

The Jeanneau is a bit smaller, has an out board, but probably a bit nicer more open interior than the Newport or San Juan. Not sure about price in general either.

Others to look at include any of the Catalina's, 27, 28 or 30, Hunter, C&C, Cal, Ranger, Islander, Ericson among others that are very popular around here.

Good luck in your quest. If you look at and buy the Jeanneau, there is an owners roundesvous at Poets Cove, a 5 star resort in the canadian Gulf Islands the third weekend in June. Islanders meet the same weekend at Port ludlow. A friend of mine has a 40'. I;ve also seen owners get togethers for Tartan, C&C, Hunter among others, You can get a list in the local 48 north rag.

marty


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

My boat is a 1979 San Juan 26 I can tell you that the hull is very solid. San Juan hand laid thier hulls. My 26 is a good bit slower than a 28, my PHRF rating is 240, but still competative if you want to race. One of the negatives about these boats is the lack of ventilation something you may want to add if it hasn't been done already. Also there was a writup in Good Old Boat about the Clark Boat Company,who built San Juans. It was in the January/Febuary issue if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

Well we went and saw the SJ 28 this evening, it had everything we wanted in a first boat; newish sails, dodger, autohelm, gps, inboard diesel, roomy interior, etc. It's ready to sail, so we bought her.  Already have a slip waiting in Port Hadlock, so next weekend we'll have our neighbor help us bring her up from Tacoma. Not that concerned with speed, we aren't interested in racing, but the fact that she's a fast little boat is a bonus. Thanks for the replies, I'm sure we'll be posting with lots of questions now that we have our first boat.


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

*We are now proud owners of a 1979 San Juan 28!!!*

The surveyor gave her a clean bill of health, just a few issues with the engine. Hull and deck are solid, no moisture anywhere (nothing abnormal anyway) he was very impressed with our little boat.  
Said it was ready to go without doing a thing except the engine issue and a slighty leaking stuffing box.

Boat yard tried to scam us though, told us our engine (yanmar diesel) was totally worn out and we should give them 8 grand to do total a re power! What a load of horse pucky! Since we had already motored for two days at a steady 6 -6.5 knots, we didn't fall for the boatyard scam. Our independent diesel mechanic (well respected in town and recommended by friends and our surveyor) said the engine was just now getting broken in and was fine. In fact the first thing he said when he saw the engine was "you got one of the good ones". Just needs a few hoses replaced and other maintenance, it was a bit neglected by previous owners. We also have to replace or repair an exhaust manifold, coolant side, so no fumes. Most of this we can do ourselves. We are letting the boatyard do the bottom paint though.
Hopefully she'll be back in the water next weekend. Now we just have to decide on a name.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Are you moored in PT now? or were you taking her to Seattle? Will probably be in PT the thrusday night and or monday night around teh June 21/22 weekend coming and going from bedwell harbor to and from Edmonds.

Marty


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

We have a slip at the Port Hadlock Marina, but right now she's on the hard at Sea Marine in Hudson Point Marina having the bottom paint done. We're in PT most weekends, our house is on Monroe just 3 blks up the hill from the Hudson Point Marina. We should be in town that weekend, we even be able to sail her by then.  We're planning on taking classes through the Wood Boat Foundation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*San Juan 28*



PTsailing said:


> We're going to go look at a 1979 San Juan 28, I found lots of technical info on the boat (San Juan 28 website) but I would love some feedback from folks that own one or have sailed one of these boats. We're new to sailing and this would be our first boat, although I did have a Super Snark for several years When I lived in Florida before the jetskiers drove me off the intercoastal.  Loved that little coleman cooler with a sail, even had a real sail made for it to replace the thin nylon one that came with it.
> We are also looking at a Newport 28, but the San Juan has a bit more gear and is less money. All opinions welcome.
> Thanks!!!
> Juli and Bill


No but the s/j 26 is a great day sailer.Check the venilation however and the 26 will never never win a race.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*san juan 28*



PTsailing said:


> We're going to go look at a 1979 San Juan 28, I found lots of technical info on the boat (San Juan 28 website) but I would love some feedback from folks that own one or have sailed one of these boats. We're new to sailing and this would be our first boat, although I did have a Super Snark for several years When I lived in Florida before the jetskiers drove me off the intercoastal.  Loved that little coleman cooler with a sail, even had a real sail made for it to replace the thin nylon one that came with it.
> We are also looking at a Newport 28, but the San Juan has a bit more gear and is less money. All opinions welcome.
> Thanks!!!
> Juli and Bill[
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*San Juan 26*



LittleMissMagic said:


> My boat is a 1979 San Juan 26 I can tell you that the hull is very solid. San Juan hand laid thier hulls. My 26 is a good bit slower than a 28, my PHRF rating is 240, but still competative if you want to race. One of the negatives about these boats is the lack of ventilation something you may want to add if it hasn't been done already. Also there was a writup in Good Old Boat about the Clark Boat Company,who built San Juans. It was in the January/Febuary issue if you can get your hands on one.


We sail a 26 on the Chesapeake. You are correct about the solid hand laid hull and the very poor venilation but not a blister and mine is a 76 and has survived 5 kids and many trips to the inner harbor and Annapolis and St Michaels. It wins me a bottle of wine at every club race for being last. Maybe it is the skipper.
Charlie


----------

